# Where to report unrealized gains or losses on personal tax return? Help.



## Vancouver (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi,
We have some mutual funds and get the annual T3 slips. The investment advisor also mentioned to not forget about the annual Estimate of Distributions and Realized Gain or Loss, in particular the column "*Unrealized Capital Gain/Loss*". This summary isn't in slip form, it's a table showing the funds we hold, the income earned, capital gains, and the last column unrealized capital gains (losses). 

Since being invested since 2008 we have accumulated unrealized losses. Apparently we are to also report this somewhere and it can be carried forward? I can't find any information about unrealized gains/losess on the CRA website nor anywhere in the tax software on where to report unrealized gains or losses. 

So 2 questions:
1. I'm assuming the realized gains and losses are reported on the annual T3 slips.
2. If we are to show accumulated unrealized gains or losses, where do we do that on the T4 tax return?

I can see the parallel here to CSBs where we are to report unrealized interest annually (it's unrealized because the interest isn't paid out until the CSB matures. If we had unrealized gains on our funds, is CRA looking to tax that even though we haven't sold the funds and realized the gain? 

Thanks for any clarification on what to do with unrealized gains /losses.


----------

